# Instant panic after a nap?



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I seriously hate this. Last night I went to a friends and was up until 2:30. I was actually feeling okay like the DP wasn't bothering me as much. The next day I felt DP when I first woke up and of course I woke up early because I am use to getting up early for work so I only got about 5 hours of sleep. Surprising after being up for a little bit my DP was at a very low level and I felt pretty good until I went into town and back home. Then I tried to watch a movie, but due to lack of sleep and the fact that DP makes me a lot more tried then normal anyways I fell asleep. Then about an hour later I woke up in panic of course and was on the verge of an actual panic attack. I was shaking, my heart was racing, I felt a huge level of DP and I had tears in my eyes. All this for no reason? I just woke up like that. Perhaps I was dreaming about something I have no idea, but it seems that I only get sleep panic if I take a nap in the day and hardly never at night when its bed time. I don't understand why because its like I am sleeping no matter if its at night or in the day why should it matter? Anyone have any ideas? Also for some reason the light and sun make my DP much worse and then at night when I am up I can almost feel like myself. I don't see why that is. Experiences? Thanks!


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

I know what you mean, my d/p sucks all day ,and then when it starts to get dark , I start to feel better, I have become a night owl because of this. I read that this doctor was doing a study on d/p, and thinks it is linked to our sleeping patterns, I always feel horrible right when I wake up. I always dream about d/p too, like in my dreams I question if reality is even real.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I seriously hate this. Last night I went to a friends and was up until 2:30. I was actually feeling okay like the DP wasn't bothering me as much. The next day I felt DP when I first woke up and of course I woke up early because I am use to getting up early for work so I only got about 5 hours of sleep. Surprising after being up for a little bit my DP was at a very low level and I felt pretty good until I went into town and back home. Then I tried to watch a movie, but due to lack of sleep and the fact that DP makes me a lot more tried then normal anyways I fell asleep. Then about an hour later I woke up in panic of course and was on the verge of an actual panic attack. I was shaking, my heart was racing, I felt a huge level of DP and I had tears in my eyes. All this for no reason? I just woke up like that. Perhaps I was dreaming about something I have no idea, but it seems that I only get sleep panic if I take a nap in the day and hardly never at night when its bed time. I don't understand why because its like I am sleeping no matter if its at night or in the day why should it matter? Anyone have any ideas? Also for some reason the light and sun make my DP much worse and then at night when I am up I can almost feel like myself. I don't see why that is. Experiences? Thanks!


I used to do that when i first got like this, i could'nt go to sleep during the day at all or i would wake up in a panic like an hour later. Most of the time i never slept even at night, even at night sometimes this would happen. It goes away after awhile atleast it did with me.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

My panic is almost centered around night/sleep. I don't think i've actually had a panic attack any other way. Infact as far as I know I didn't have a panic attack and then DP. I DP'd and then quite a while later I woke up in a panic attack.

I cannot nap. I've tried soooo many times. I don't get it.

I can't tell if panic is causing nightmares or nightmares are causing panic. I believe I end up panicking and I have a nightmare because of that and then I wake up in a fuller panic attack.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I seriously hate this. Last night I went to a friends and was up until 2:30. I was actually feeling okay like the DP wasn't bothering me as much. The next day I felt DP when I first woke up and of course I woke up early because I am use to getting up early for work so I only got about 5 hours of sleep. Surprising after being up for a little bit my DP was at a very low level and I felt pretty good until I went into town and back home. Then I tried to watch a movie, but due to lack of sleep and the fact that DP makes me a lot more tried then normal anyways I fell asleep. Then about an hour later I woke up in panic of course and was on the verge of an actual panic attack. I was shaking, my heart was racing, I felt a huge level of DP and I had tears in my eyes. All this for no reason? I just woke up like that. Perhaps I was dreaming about something I have no idea, but it seems that I only get sleep panic if I take a nap in the day and hardly never at night when its bed time. I don't understand why because its like I am sleeping no matter if its at night or in the day why should it matter? Anyone have any ideas? Also for some reason the light and sun make my DP much worse and then at night when I am up I can almost feel like myself. I don't see why that is. Experiences? Thanks!


I use to get that a lot. I actually just woke from a nap and panicked.
I dont know why this happens though.

-Zach


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> My panic is almost centered around night/sleep. I don't think i've actually had a panic attack any other way. Infact as far as I know I didn't have a panic attack and then DP. I DP'd and then quite a while later I woke up in a panic attack.
> 
> I cannot nap. I've tried soooo many times. I don't get it.
> 
> I can't tell if panic is causing nightmares or nightmares are causing panic. I believe I end up panicking and I have a nightmare because of that and then I wake up in a fuller panic attack.


Same thing with me and the panic attack thing. I never got them until I had DP. I can normally talk myself out of them, but it can be hard. I don't believe I had a full on attack I just panicked a little. Last time this happened however I did and it lasted like 2 hours!


----------



## AutumnFalls (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't have quite the experience you describe, but often if I nap when I wake up my DP will be worse.


----------

